# Design of tshirt



## Jada (Sep 3, 2012)

so here is the design that i came up with , there r two options which is 
A. would buy 
B. design needs to be changed

at the end i feel everyone needs to be on the same page so its up to the community to vote, once we have the votes then ill decide whats the next step.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 4, 2012)

I would ask how much, but what I really rather know is that profits are being sent to Z & M to help offset some of the costs of running SI.


----------



## curls (Sep 4, 2012)

I would buy one to support the community but I wish it was in black or grey t


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 4, 2012)

Love the idea of corse I`ll buy one but I personally don`t like the wolf the rest is just fine...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 4, 2012)

ya not big on the wolf needs to be more original.Not bad kiss but needs work brotha.Nothing but the highest quality for SI


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 4, 2012)

The wolf is dedicated to zeek. Damn. The gearfather zeek!!!


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 4, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> The wolf is dedicated to zeek. Damn. The gearfather zeek!!!



well in this case YES keep it on the shirt


----------



## curls (Sep 4, 2012)

How about a double muscled wolf like the belgian cow


----------



## Jada (Sep 4, 2012)

just to clear the air $11.17 goes back towards the site as long as there is 100 people buying the shirts. the more people buy the less it will cost. i make no money out of this so i dont want any one to think for one sec that im going to hustle anyone. i love this site and do it for the site and im going to be here for a long long time so im trying to help this site any way possible. ill let every one vote and in a couple of days i will go by what people say and what the results say. if i need to start  all over i will and start another design with every ones idea.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 4, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> The wolf is dedicated to zeek. Damn. The gearfather zeek!!!



I know it for zeek I gave him the idea but it needs to be hotter


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 4, 2012)

Im ok with the wolf since "lobito" was a njckname given to me by a special someome....anyways, before i get all sentimental and shit.
The back looks kinda empty to me. We should add this\/\/\/... Our
Favorite molecule... Tren.


----------



## chicken wing (Sep 4, 2012)

I would buy but agree the wolf needs to be muscular kinda like zeeka avitar. If he still has the same one


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 4, 2012)

Love Lulu`s idea but IMO should be Test casue is more commonly use in every cycle.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 4, 2012)

like this http://www.zazzle.com/235050495346771748


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 4, 2012)

ken said:


> like this http://www.zazzle.com/235050495346771748



Can`t see nothing Ken


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 4, 2012)

I like the ideas so far. I'm in for a Tshirt and a hoodie


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't like the back ... You could put something like "Powered by SI".

I like the pic of the wolf


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 4, 2012)

Maybe a quote on the back?  Just an example quote about brotherhood:

Of course after the fight you want to make sure that you're okay and so is the other guy, it's a brotherhood in there, so you want to make sure everyone is okay after the war is over.
Alexis Arguello


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 4, 2012)

MOTIVATIONAL Quotes.  Sorry long list but some could be really good 


We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, therefore, is not an act but a habit. —*Aristotle

The greater danger for most of us is not that our aim is too high and we miss it, but that it is too low and we reach it. —*Michelangelo

Pain is temporary. It may last a minute, or an hour, or a day, or a year, but eventually it will subside and something will take it’s place. If I quit, however, it lasts forever… —*Lance Armstrong

No citizen has a right to be an amateur in the matter of physical training… what a disgrace it is for a man to grow old without ever seeing the beauty and strength of which his body is capable. —*Socrates

A great pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do. —*Walter Gagehot

If you do what you’ve always done, you’ll always get what you’ve always got. If what you
are doing is not working, do something else. —*Joseph O’ Connor

Don’t count the days; make the days count —*Muhammad Ali

I count him braver who overcomes his desires than him who conquers his enemies, for the hardest victory is over self. —*Aristotle

Everything negative – pressure, challenges – is all an opportunity for me to rise. —*Kobe Bryant

It never gets easier, you just get stronger.

The last three or four reps is what makes the muscle grow. This area of pain divides the champion from someone else who is not a champion. That’s what most people lack, having the guts to go on and just say they’ll go through the pain no matter what happens. —*Arnold Schwarzenegger

The only limitations one has, are the ones they place on themselves —*Muhammad Ali

You’ve only got three choices in life — give up, give in, or give it all you’ve got.

The true measure of a man is not how he behaves in moments of comfort and convenience but how he stands at times of controversy and challenges. —*Martin Luther King Jr.

Motivation is a fire from within. If someone else tries to light that fire under you, chances are it will burn very briefly. —*Stephen R. Covey

Failure teaches success.

Winners compare their achievements with their goals, while losers compare their achievements with those of other people —*Nido Qubein

Nothing ever comes to one that is worth having except as a result of hard work —*Booker T Washington

Success is the sum of small efforts, repeated day in and day out —*Robert Collier

The cowards never started and the weak died along the way.

Pain makes me grow. Growing is what I want. Therefore, for me pain is pleasure. —*Arnold Schwarzenegger

No road is too long for him who advances slowly and does not hurry, and no attainment is beyond his reach who equips himself with patience to achieve it. —*Jean de La Bruyere

Don’t be afraid of opposition. Remember, a kite rises against, not with the wind. —*Hamilton Wright Mabie

Life itself is your teacher, and you are in a state of constant learning. —*Bruce Lee

As you think, so shall you become. —*Bruce Lee

You must have complete determination. The worst opponent you can come across is one whose aim has become an obsession. For instance, if a man has decided that he is going to bite off your nose no matter what happens to him in the process, the chances are he will succeed in doing it. He may be severely beaten up, too, but that will not stop him from carrying out his objective. That is the real fighter. —*Bruce Lee

Your fears form a prison that confines you. The less you fear, the more power you have.

The man who moves a mountain begins by carrying away small stones —*Confucius

While one person hesitates because he feels inferior, the other is busy making mistakes and becoming superior —*Henry C. Link

The most powerful force on earth is the human soul on fire —*Ferdinand Foch

We’re all born small and weak. We all grow old and weak. What you do in between is up to you.

Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn’t do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.

You deserve what you settle for

The two most important days in your life are the day you are born, and the day you find out why —*Mark Twain

Never measure the height of a mountain, until you have reached the top. Then you will see how low it was. —*Dag Hammarskjöld

There are some people who live in a dream world, and there are some who face reality; and then there are those who turn one into the other. —*Douglas Everett

I will do what you won’t today, so I can do what you can’t tomorrow

I may not be there yet, but I’m closer than I was yesterday

One man has enthusiasm for 30 minutes, another for 30 days, but it is the man who has it for 30 years who makes a success of his life. —*Edward B. Butler

One of the most common causes of failure is the habit of quitting when one is overtaken by temporary defeat. —*Napolean Hill

Whether you think you can, or you think you can’t, you’re right —*Henry Ford

The truth is that our finest moments are most likely to occur when we are feeling deeply uncomfortable, unhappy, or unfulfilled. For it is only in such moments, propelled by our discomfort, that we are likely to step out of our ruts and start searching for different ways or truer answers. —*M. Scott Peck

If there is no wind, row. —*Latin proverb (Si ventus non est, remiga.)

Your future is created by what you do today, not tomorrow —*Robert T. Kiyosaki

Impossible is just a big word thrown around by small men who find it easier to live in the world they’ve been given than to explore the power they have to change it. Impossible is not a fact. It’s an opinion. Impossible is not a declaration. It’s a dare. Impossible is potential. Impossible is temporary. Impossible is nothing. —*Muhammad Ali

If we each get on a treadmill right now, one of two things is going to happen… either you’re going to get off first or I am going to die. Period. —*Will Smith

To succeed you must first improve, to improve you must first practice, to practice you must first learn, and to learn you must first fail. —*Wesley Woo

A year from now you will wish you had started today —*Karen Lamb

Life begins at the end of your comfort zone —*Neale Donald Walsch

It’s very hard in the beginning to understand that the whole idea is not to beat the other runners. Eventually you learn that the competition is against the little voice inside you that wants you to quit. —*George Sheehan

There comes a time in a man’s life when to get where he has to go – if there are no doors or windows – he walks through a wall —*Bernard Malamud

Man cannot remake himself without suffering, for he is both the marble and the sculptor —*Alexis Carrel

All men dream: but not equally. Those who dream by night in the dusty recesses of their minds wake in the day to find that it was vanity: but the dreamers of the day are dangerous men, for they may act their dreams with open eyes, to make it possible —*T. E. Lawrence

Many of life’s failures are people who did not realize how close they were to success when they gave up. —*Thomas A Edison

Once you learn to quit, it becomes a habit —*Vince Lombardi

Do not pray for an easy life, pray for the strength to endure a difficult one. —*Bruce Lee


----------



## Illtemper (Sep 11, 2012)

New pic idea for the tshirt,  get a picture of a jacked up motherF'er killing a wolf... Just a thought


----------



## Jada (Sep 11, 2012)

Lol))Heheheh


----------



## Big Worm (Sep 11, 2012)

I would say the test molecule on the front and something like "Bigger Stronger Faster" text on the back would be sick, with an SI logo on a sleeve.....dont know how expensive that would be.


----------



## Rosco FleX (Sep 11, 2012)

chicken wing said:


> I would buy but agree the wolf needs to be muscular kinda like zeeka avitar. If he still has the same one



I agree the jacked wolf would be cool, I'd buy it.


----------



## St0ked (Sep 11, 2012)

I would buy a shirt for sure but definitely not one with a wolf on it. I would never wear that, just my opinion though.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 11, 2012)

wolf needs to go


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 11, 2012)

I would like it with a Big jacked up barbarian mother fucker holding an axe with some blood comin off the blade with a wolf under the blade


----------



## JOMO (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, I say adios to the wolf not for other reasons, but it reminds me of the shirts kids used to rock in middle school and the shirts you tried to sell also as a kid.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 11, 2012)

The wolf represents "wolf pack" or brotherhood.  Maybe a "hulk" like wolf with a tat of SI on the chest or arm.  On the back...."There can be only One"!

ps  I'm in for at least one, I don't care what it looks like...I'll support the cause!


----------



## airagee23 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah Im not a fan of the wolf either


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 11, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> New pic idea for the tshirt,  get a picture of a jacked up motherF'er killing a wolf... Just a thought



NO! Nobody should kill a wild animal like a wolf.


----------



## JOMO (Sep 12, 2012)

I just google imaged "werewolves" and just the  first page some sick options. Something alittle darker and scarier than the pic posted.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm just not a fan of images on t shirts. 

Rather just have text


----------



## JOMO (Sep 12, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> I'm just not a fan of images on t shirts.
> 
> Rather just have text



I do still like the one brad came up with that said "si crew" on the front. That idea was just x'd?


----------



## ivo3vance (Sep 12, 2012)

Great idea. I would love to buy it in Black color.

edited spam


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 12, 2012)

How bout we have a graphic on the front that says "Zeek" and Above that a pic of his stupid old man wolf, with cross-hairs on its head, hahahha. Then on the back, SI crew FOREVER STRONG


----------



## Rosco FleX (Sep 12, 2012)

JOMO said:


> I just google imaged "werewolves" and just the  first page some sick options. Something alittle darker and scarier than the pic posted.



You should share a few, seems like a good idea.



Hockeyplaya18 said:


> How bout we have a graphic on the front that says "Zeek" and Above that a pic of his stupid old man wolf, with cross-hairs on its head, hahahha. Then on the back, SI crew FOREVER STRONG


I see what you did there. So I'm guessing all the rumors are true?


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 12, 2012)

Very True


----------



## Rosco FleX (Sep 12, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Very True


Well I be damned, never would have guessed Zeek had a rap sheet longer than the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## JOMO (Sep 12, 2012)

Just throwing some more ideas out there Jada!


----------



## Rosco FleX (Sep 13, 2012)

all 3 look sick!


----------



## djkneegrow (Sep 13, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Just throwing some more ideas out there Jada!




The first or third pick would look awesome on a shirt.


----------



## JOMO (Sep 15, 2012)

Bump......


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2012)

I like the Tren molecule on the back. 

Agree too re: black or grey t-shirt.

Good on ya' for the initial design!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 15, 2012)

What is our connection with the Wolfe?  

I still like "it's not bro-science" on the back.


----------



## JOMO (Sep 15, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> What is our connection with the Wolfe?
> 
> I still like "it's not bro-science" on the back.



Just seems the majority likes it. I liked one of the original designs with just the " SI CREW" on the front and brotherhood on the back. But this is why we need to come to something simple and subtle that we all can agree on.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 16, 2012)

If there's a wolf on the shirt it's gotta have cross hairs on it or an Axe in it's head bleeding. No way I'd buy an SI shirt that looks like some pro Zeek shit. This wolf idea came up when Zeek was around and he was an "ok" guy. Not anymore. Wolf needs to be being hunted with cross hairs or already dying with an Axe stuck in its head


----------

